

How does Facebook manage releases without downtime and poor UX? - tobych
http://www.quora.com/Major-Internet-Companies/How-do-big-companies-like-Facebook-Google-manage-software-releases-without-causing-system-outages-and-poor-user-experience

======
cpayne
It would be interesting to know a little deeper. For example, the
"Gatekeeper", once features are rolled out, are they permanently "on"? Does
the feature to disabled them get removed? Or does their control panel look
like Firefox settings?

------
zjgreen
very very cool post!

